# Jekyll and hyde the musical....GRAPHIC NOVEL?!



## wolfsangel (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, so while i wait for the FA to come back from sadness, ill go ahead and post something here to keep myself entertained.

if you know me on the site, im wolfsangel slade, a budding artist who needs a big project to force me to draw and get better, and guess what, i found that force. its name, Jekyll and hyde the musical.

i plan to make this into a graphic novel, and so far, its starting to look like its a big possibility! the only thing stopping me from the start, is i need the characters, and yes, i am actually casting for this P.O.S. first novel(im a big self critic) 

so heres what i need from yall, i need furs who wish to be in it to tell me they want parts, fortunate, not all the parts are taken. here are the rest of the roles open:

*Leads*​ 

*(filled)*​ 

*The Board of Governors*​ 


Rupert, Bishop of Basingstoke​ 

General Lord Glossop(filled)​ 


Lady Beaconsfield(filled)​ 

*Ensemble*​ 

Sir Douglas​ 

Sir Peter​ 

The Pianist at "The Red Rat"​ 

Guinevere (Gwinny), manageress of "The Red Rat"​ 


Tough at "The Red Rat"​ 

(1)filled​ 

(2)​ 

(3)​ 

Policeman​ 

(1)​ 

(2)​ 

Barrow Boy​ 

(1)filled​ 

(2)​ 

(3)​ 

(4)​ 

Siegfrid​ 


Second Gentleman​ 

An Old Man in mental hospital​ 

David​ 

Manservant at Sir Danvers'​ 

Mr. Bisset, an apothecary​ 

Mental patient​ 

(1)​ 

(2)​ 

Ned, a sailor​ 

Bill, a docker​ 

Groom​ 

(1)​ 

(2)​ 


Choir Boy​ 


Lord G.​ 


Attendant​ 

(1)​ 

(2)​ 


Jack, a beggar​ 

Under Footman​ 

A Doorman, at a social club​ 

Curate​ 

Nurse​ 

(1)(filled)​ 

(2)(filled)​ 

Alice, a scullery maid​ 

Housemaid​ 

(1)​ 

(2)​ 

Whore​ 

(1)(filled)​ 

(2)(filled)​ 

Bridesmaid​ 

(1)​ 

(2)​ 

Bet, a scullery maid​ 

A Young Girl, managed by Gwinny​ 

Kate, a cockle seller​ 

Molly, a fish gutter​ 

Polly, a scrubber woman​ 

Mike, a clerk​ 



there you go, thats all there is left, and trust me, thats a lot, lol so fill them up please! anyones welcome to come along and when its done, those ppl will get a copy of the full comic(including bonuses) plus, u get drawn over and over for free! why wouldnt you jump on this horse!?​


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 7, 2008)

Lady Beaconsfield, eh?  I'll jump on said horse.


----------



## wolfsangel (Jul 7, 2008)

alrighty!


----------



## JackalRem (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I could handle Kasi being a whore or a nurse perhaps.


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a female as well who you can use if needed.


----------



## wolfsangel (Jul 9, 2008)

then all i need is a reference to this character and ill add you


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 9, 2008)

Let's give her a shot.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=5265&d=1215406669

If not, I can always draw up another one more to your liking if you want something different. Throw her in any role you see fit, she's not a MAIN character of mine so have at it.


----------



## wolfsangel (Jul 9, 2008)

:/ invalad attachment


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry I got yelled at after this post for having a mature picture so I took it down.

Here's another link instead:
http://fchan.us/src/crit_1215539055384_Cat_copy.jpg

That one works too. Sorry about that.


----------



## wolfsangel (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice, looks like her name would be strawberry ^^


----------

